# Wishing You A Doo Wop Christmas!



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_Doo Wop Christmas by The Doo Wop Project_​


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _Doo Wop Christmas by The Doo Wop Project_​


@Meanderer 
This had me dancing in my chair - love Doo Wop!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_The Drifters   White Christmas_​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_Curtis Lee - Pretty Little Angel Eyes - Original_​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_ENCHANTERS - MAMBO SANTA MAMBO - CORAL 9-61916 - 1957_​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

​_The Echelons - Christmas Long Ago (Jingle, Jingle)_​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 22, 2020)

Nope to the Doo Wop, but definitely "yes" to traditional Christmas music.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

_"Rudolph, the Red-nosed Reindeer" - The Cadillacs_​


----------



## Wren (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

Doo Wop, my favorite music genre.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2020)

The name almost rings a bell.... but it is not Christmas bells.​Zircons - (I Hear) Silver Bells - Cool Sound  - 1964​


----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> The name almost rings a bell.... but it is not Christmas bells.​Zircons - (I Hear) Silver Bells - Cool Sound  - 1964​


Cool song. Thanks. They don't make music like that anymore. That crap from over the pond ruined Doo Wop.


----------



## oldman (Nov 25, 2020)

Check out drdoowop.com for some more great Doo Wop songs.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2020)

Moonglows - Just A Lonely Christmas​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2020)

Xmas Bells​


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 28, 2020)

This is from the movie 'Last Christmas' and it is a great movie
Remember the song by 'Wham'?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 28, 2020)

And if you happen to be visiting the Greater Boston area for Christmas, here's where to go for breakfast...


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2020)

Doo Wop Christmas (That's What Christmas Is All About)​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2020)

Please Come Home for Christmas​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2020)

Please Come Home for Christmas  the Eagles​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2020)

It's Christmas Time , The Five Discs​


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2022)

NYC Doo-Wop: The Tee Tones for the Holidays - Bleecker St. Block Party New York City - Holidays


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2022)

Sha Na Na - Christmas Bells (2002)


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 18, 2022)

The minute that the DJ plays the first strains of Dion's: "Runaround Sue," everyone's on the dance floor. You don't need a partner to do The Stroll.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2022)

The Episodes - The Christmas Tree (1960) (Christmas Doo Wop)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2022)

Nolan Strong & The Diablos - "White Christmas" doo wop - Fortune Records


----------



## Llynn (Dec 18, 2022)

Meanderer, you really hit me where I live with this thread. Years ago, my late Son bought a cassette tape called "Doo Wop Gold". It was a collection of groups nobody ever heard of and was the worst agglomeration of the genre possible. It simply couldn't be listened to. My Son decided it would be funny to give it to dear old Dad for Christmas and we shared a good laugh.

Of course, next Christmas Dad gifted it back to Son and this exchange went on for years. Finally my Son said "enough". He poured us each a dram of single malt and we went outside to where his truck was parked.  He placed "Doo Wop Gold" under a rear wheel and proceeded to drive back and forth over it until it was quite destroyed. We then drank to its demise and threw the tape in the garbage.

We still talked about the tape every Christmas and before he died, he actually tried to find a copy on ebay. It's one of my best memories of him.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2022)

MarkD said:


>


----------



## MarkD (Dec 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 258310


Indeed.  Pump a good thing up sufficiently and you get .. this.


----------

